# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Drogat dhe substancat abuzuese

## bursa33

Po hap nje cikel me teme Drogat, ka pjese interesante te cilat mund ti sherbejne kujtdo nga ne.



Drogat dhe Substancat Abuzuese. 
Alkoholi 
Amfetamina 
Barbituratet 
Benzodiazepinat 
Ekstazia 
GBH 
Ketamina 
Khat 
LSD 
Mariuana (Marijuana) 
Kokaina 
Nikotina 
Nitritet 
Meskalina 
Opioidët ose Opiatet - Heroina 
Fenciklidina (Phencyclidine) 
Solventët 











Drogat dhe Substancat Abuzuese 
3 prill 2002

Qellimi i shkrimeve nga specialiste te fushave te ndryshme ne revisten Rruzull, nuk eshte vecse teorik, e ne kete kontest do parashtrojme vecorite e drogave te ndryshme (ose klasa te tyre) me te cilat po abuzohet sot me shume ne te gjithe boten e natyrisht dhe ne Shqiperi. 
Efektet e tyre fizike e mendore, disa here kombinuar me nje potencial adaptimi, VARESIE e kerkese per keto substanca-kane bere qe keto te perdoren jashte kontekstit mjekesor. 

Disa nga drogat qe do lexoni me poshte, kane perdorime legjitime mjekesore, ndersa te tjera jane ilegale. Alkoholi, nikotina dhe solventet kane efekte te ngjashme me drogat dhe permbajne nje potencial te larte per abuzim. Keto substanca nuk jane ilegale, por shitja e produkteve te alkoholit dhe duhanit eshte e rregulluar me ligj (ose duhet te) ne cdo vend NDERSA shitja e solventeve me marreveshje vullnetare. 
Profilet individuale te cdo droge do i HARTOJ ne nje forme te tille qe lexuesi te jete ne gjendje ta kuptojne sesi keto veprojne ne trup, te jete me i qarte dhe i informuar ndaj rrezikut qe vjen nga abuzimi me drogat, e te jete ne gjendje te njohe shenjat e perdorimit te droges ne persona te tjere. 

Meqenese nje proporcion i larte i perdorueseve te ketyre substancave perfshin adoleshentet dhe te rinjte, keto mund te sherbejne si reference per prinderit dhe mesuesit te cilet jane te shqetesuar per kete kategori te shoqerise qe eshte nen kujdesin e tyre. 

Informacioni eshte komprehensiv dhe praktik, me nje renditje alfabetike, sipas emrit mjeksor dhe "pseudonimit" me te cilin njihet ne rruge, nga pervoja personale -si specialist i sherbimit te urgjences mund te them me siguri se ky problem nuk mbaron ne spital, ky eshte fillimi - kontakti me mjekun dhe kerkesa per ndihme, ketu ka pjese gjithe shoqeria. Pra ky fenomen mbareshoqeror ka lidhje me politiken e ligjshmerine, me ekonomine e krimin spontan apo te organizuar. 

Njohuria eshte hapi i pare ne luften ndaj cdo problemi. 


* ALKOHOLI. 

Emra te tjere. 
Pije (perfshire veren, birren, pijet me ose pa ngjyre) ne angl. booze / drink; gjithashtu njihet si alkoholi etilik ose etanol. 

Kategoria e droges. 
Depreson sistemin nervor qendror, sedative. 
------------------------------------------ 

Potenciali per adaptim.Varesia. 
Meqenese pergjigja individuale ndaj alkoholit varion shume eshte e veshtire qe te masim potencialin e "kerkeses"- pra adoptimin. Por, sigurisht qe ekziston nje semundje e quajtur Alkoholizem,e cila karakterizohet nga pa-aftesia e personit per te kontrolluar sasine e alkoholit qe merr. Pirja e alkoholit ne menyre te rregullt ose marrja e tij ne sasira eksesive nuk eshte shkaktar i alkoholizmit por nje indikacion qe ai mund te jete prezent. Ne alkoholizem perfshijme VARESINE fizike e psikologjike, te evidentuar nga pirje e rregullt ne sasi te medha ose ne menyre perodike. 

Menyra e marrjes. 
Nga goja ne forme vere, birre, pijesh te tjera apo likeresh. 

Perdorimi ligjor. 
Nuk ka kufizime ligjore ne perdorimin e tij, por shitja e tij ndalohet (ose duhet te) ndaj personave nen 18 vjec. Ne vendet ku legjislacioni ekziston e Zbatohet, prodhimi i alkoholit monitorizohet ne menyre konstante, jo vetem se eshte burim taksash per shtetet, por dhe per ndalimin e pijeve alkoholike qe permbajne Metanol (alkoholin metilik), i cili eshte toksik e mund te shkatoje verbim apo dhe pasoja te tjera. 

Ne Mjeksi. 
Alkoholi kirurgjikal (alkohol i koncentruar me permbajtje metanoli) perdoret si antiseptik perpara injeksioneve per te parandaluar rrezikun e infeksioneve. Mund te perdoret tek personat qe qendrojne per nje kohe te gjate shtrire per te parandaluar demtimet e lekures. 

Efektet Afatshkurtra. 
Alkoholi eshte nje depresant i sistemit nervor duke ulur ankthin, tensionin apo inhibicionet sociale. Marre ne sasi te moderuara, krijon nje ndjenje qetesie, e vetebesimi dhe personi behet me shoqeror e me i cliret, por nuk ka rritje te aftesive mendore. Sasite e moderuara gjithashtu dilatatojne (zmadhojne) enet e vogla te gjakut duke sjelle skuqje ne lekure e nje ndjenje ngrohtesie. Me rritje te sasise kemi ulje te perqendrimit e gjykim te kufizuar dhe reagimi normal shkon drejt renies. Ka mundesi per aksidente, sidomos ato automobilistike dhe drejtuesit e makinerive te tjera. 
Me rritjen e nivelit te alkoholit ne gjak, sjellja agresive apo e dhunshme eshte e mundur. Te folurit ndikohet dhe personi behet i paqendrueshem, i merren mendte dhe mund te kete -double vision- po ashtu ka te vjella e urinim pa vetedije. Humbja e vetedijes mund te vije nga rritja akoma e me e tepert e perqendrimit te alkoholit ne gjak, e rreziku i vdekjes eshte i pranishem - si rezultat i inhalimit te te vjellave, ose ndalimit te frymemarrjes. 

Efektet Afatgjata dhe rreziqet. 
Konsumatoret e Rregullt te tij rrezikojne qe ne trupin e tyre te zhvillohen semundje te ndryshme te melcise; si hepatit alkoholik, kanceri i melcise, cirroza hepatike apo steatoza hepatike (melcia yndyrore); Rritje te tensionit te gjakut (presionit) qe rrit incidenca per hemorragjite cerebrale. Inflamacioni i stomakut - gastriti - dhe ulcerat peptike jane me te perhapura ne alkoholiket, te cilet kane nje risk me te madh qe te preken nga Dementia (deteriorim mendor i pakthyeshem). Pirja masive dhe per nje kohe te gjate e alkoholit ne pergjithesi shoqerohet me varesine fizike ndaj tij. Nje alkoholist mund te mos duket i dehur dhe pas nje sezoni "maratone" me pijet, sepse ka tolerance ndaj tij, por ne te ardhmen shihet dukuria e Tolerances reversible - ku nje sasi relativisht e vogel alkoholi mund ta coje ne gjendje intoksimi te plote. Alkoholizmi jo vetem qe ka probleme per shendetin por dhe nje spekter te problemeve personale e sociale. Alkoholiket vuajne nga ankthi dhe depresionin e meqenese shpeshhere ata hane fare pak, jane ne rrezik nga semundje te ndryshme te deficences ushqimore-e vecanerisht deficience te Tiamies (thiamine, Vit B1 ). 

Marrja e tij gjate shtatezanise mund te sjelle abnormalitete tek fetusi dhe zhvillim te dobet fizik e mendor tek femijet; bile dhe sasite e moderuara mund te sjellin abort, femije nenpeshe apo prapambetje mendore. 

Shenjat e abuzimit. 
Perdorimi i alkoholit mund te quhet jashte kontrollit nese disa nga keto shenja jane te pranishme: pirja e tij heret ne mengjes, "kalimi" nga birra tek pijet e forta, kur individi pi vetem, e perpara cdo problemi pune sociale etj, ndryshime te personalitetit, periudha - ne rritje - te intoksikimit te shoqeruara keto me humbje kujtese ( "blackouts" ) ndaj ngjarjeve qe ndodhin pergjate kohes se pirjes. Simptomat fizike perfshijne, marrje mendesh, te vjella, te dridhura ne mengjes, dhimbje abdominale, krampe (ngerc), skuqje dhe rritje te eneve te gjakut ne fytyre, dobesi ne kembe e duar, paqendrueshmeri fizike, memorje te ulet dhe inkontinence (jashteqitje e pavetedijeshme). Nese ne kete stad Ndalohet pija - POR nuk ka trajtim MJEKESOR kjo con ne Delirium Tremens (dridhje te forta, konfuzion, halucincione, e nganjehere konvulsione fatale) - TE CILAT FILLOJNE nga nje 1- 4 dite pas lenies se alkoholit e zgjasin per tre dite. Pikerisht keto simptoma mjekesia i kontrollon me ilace si klormetiazol, atenolol, ose benzodiazepina-si valiumi, te cilat jepen per nje afat te shkurter nen mbikeqyrje mjekesore. 

Bashkeveprimi. 
Alkoholi bashkevepron me nje sasi te madhe barnash. Ne vecanti rrit rrezikun e sedatimit me cdo ilac qe ka veti sedative ne sistemin nervor qendror. Ketu perfshihen ilacet kunder ankthit, ilacet per gjume, anestetiket e pergjithshem, analgjeziket opioide, antipsikotiket, antidepresantet triciklike, antihistaminat dhe disa ilace per hipertensionin (klonidine e metildopa). Marrja e alkoholit se bashku me substanca te tjera abuzuese, si opioidet, barbituratet apo solventet mund te sjelle koma e ne disa raste eshte fatal. 
I marre me aspirinen ose analgjezike te ngjashem rrit rrezikun per gjakrrjedhje nga stomaku, vecanerisht ne njerezit me ulcera te stomakut. 
Njerezit qe marrin disulfiram (Antabuse), nje ilac qe perdoret per te mbajtur alkoholiket larg pijes, do kene reaksione teper te pakenaqeshme - qofte dhe me nje sasi te vogel alkoholi si: skuqje ne fytyre, dhimbje te forta ne koke, palpitacione, marrje mendesh e te vjella. 

Alkoholi ne ekses mund te ngadalesoje Shperbashkimin e disa barnave (qe merren nga goja) ne diabetiket ose antikoagulantet (te marre nga goja), e sjell rritjen e efektit te tyre. 
Marre me monoamine oksidaze inhibitors (MAOI s), disa pije alkoholike, vecanerisht vera-mund te sjellin nje rritje te rrezikshme ne tensionin e gjakut. 

Keshilla Praktike. 
Nese pini duhet te dini limitet tuaja te cilat variojne nga nje person te tjetri, e kapaciteti juaj varet shume nga pesha trupore, mosha, eksperienca po ashtu nga gjendja juaj mendore e emocinale. Megjithate ju mund te perdorni nje rregull te thjeshte per te percaktuar aftesine e trupit tuaj ne shpebashkimin e alkoholit. Ne pergjithesi trupi mund te shperbashkoje nje UNIT alkohol ( p.sh.nje mase pijesh, nje gote vere,ose 300 ml birre) per nje ore. Ne se ju pini me shpejt alkoholi ne gjak do rritet mbi "limitin ligjor" per nisjen e makines. Sasi te vogla te alkoholit ndikojne mbi gjykimin e alterojne kohen e reagimit, keshilla me e sigurte ne kete rast do ishte: mos pini Fare alkohol, nese keni ne plan te ngisni makinen. 
Burrat nuk duhet te pijne me shume se 20 UNIT-e ne jave dhe grate jo me teper se 15 UNIT. Nese ju jeni grua shtatezene ose po provoni te beni femije rruga me e sigurte eshte te mos konsumoni alkohol. 
Nese kuptoni se ju keni probleme per te kontrolluar pijen tuaj, kerkoni ndihme, tek mjeku ose organizata te dedikuara per te ndihmuar njerezit me probleme te tilla. Edhe nese nuk keni probleme me kontrollin, mos pini ne sasi te shumta sepse alkoholi ka efekte te demshme ne pjese te ndryshme te trupit, perfshire melcine dhe trurin. 


Marre nga revista Rruzull !
E cila per mendimin tim eshte revista virtuale shqip me e plota ne trajtimin teknik, profesional e shkencor te temave te ndryshme.

Rruzull 2002.


Me vone Do e vazhdoj me shkrime te tjera nga kjo reviste per kete cikel, Drogat !

Pershendetje.
bursa33.

----------


## bursa33

Amfetaminë 

AMFETAMINA (Amphetamine ) 


Emra te tjere. 
Speed, uppers, bennies, whiz, blues. 

Kategoria e droges. 
Stimulant i Sistemit nervor qendror. 
------------------------------------ 


Potenciali per adaptim. Varesia. 
Perdorimi i rregullt i amfetaminave ose metamfetminave, ne menyre te shpejte sjell Tolerance, pra doza akoma e akoma me te larta kerkohen per te arritur te njejtin efekt. Perdoruesit behen te varur psikologjikisht nga efektet e kesaj droge. Efekti toksik mund te ndodhe dhe ne doza reltivisht te uleta. 

Menyra e marrjes. 
Zakonisht kaperdihet ne trajte tabletash ose si puder. Nganjehere merret nepemjet hundes ose perzihet me uje dhe injektohet. 

Perdorimi ligjor. 
Ne vitet `50 - `60 amfetaminat u perdoren gjeresisht si supresuese te oreksit. Kjo metode eshte braktisur sot nga mjekesia sepse ekziston rreziku i abuzimit dhe i varesise ndaj ketyre substancave. 
Gjithashtu jane perdorur nga shoferet e pilotet, ne menyre qe mos ti zinte gjumi. Jepet sot nga mjeket per personat hyperaktive dhe per narkoleptiket. Klasifikohet si droge e klasit B . 

Efekti Afatshkurter. 
Ne doza te vogla amfetamina rrit vigjilencen mendore dhe energjite fizike. Frymemarrja dhe ritmi i zemres rriten, pupilat zmadhohen, oreksi bie dhe tharja e gojes eshte shenje e zakonshme. Largimin gradual te tyre e ndjekin depresioni dhe lodhja. Marre ne doza te larta, amfetamina mund te sjelle Tremor (dridhje), djersitje, dhimbje koke, palpitacione dhe dhimbje ne gjoks. Ne doza shume te medha mund te sjelle deluzione, konfuzion, halucinacione, delir, kolaps, sjellje agresive, konvulsione, koma dhe vdekje. 

Efekti Afatgjate dhe rreziqet. 
Perdorimi i rregullt i saj sjell demtime te muskulatures, humbje ne peshe dhe konstipacion. Gjithashtu keta persona mund te jene te pastabilizuar nga ana emocionale. Depresioni dhe vetevrasjet jane te shoqeruara me ndalimin e tyre ne menyre te pakontrolluar. Perdorimi per nje kohe te gjate ul rezistencen e trupit ndaj infeksioneve dhe po ashtu mbart rrezik per demtime ne zemer dhe ne enet e gjakut, duke sjelle keshtu hemorragji dhe kolaps te zemres. 
Marrja e amfetamines gjate shtatezanise rrit rrezikun per difekte ne fetus, vecanerisht ne zemren e tij, gjithashtu mund te coje ne lindje te parakoheshme dhe femije nen peshe. 

Shenjat e abuzimit. 
Perdoruesi i amfetamines mund te duket energjik, i gezuar dhe ka nje ndjenje per te folur papushim, kur gjendet nen influencen e kesaj droge. Levizja papushim, agjitimi dhe nje humbje aparente e interesit ndaj ushqimit jane simptoma tipike; personaliteti ndryshon, ka reagime psikotike dhe deluzione paranoide. Perdoruesit e rregullt, mund te kene tipare te pazakonta ne lidhje me gjumin, duke ndenjur zgjuar per 2-3 nete papushim, e me vone flene dhe deri ne 48 ore. Ndryshimet e temperamentit jane te pranishme gjithashtu. 

Bashkeveprimi. 
Amfetamina bashkevepron me shume ilace e droga te tjera. Sjell nje rritje te presionit te gjakut, duke kundershtuar keshtu efektin anti-hipertensiv te shume barnave. Marre me MAOI-s, mund te sjelle nje rritje te rrezikshme te tensionit te gjakut. Rrit rrezikun per ritem abnormal te zemres me ilacet digitalis-, levodopa-n dhe disa anestetike qe jepen me ane te inhalimit. Amfetamina kundershton veprimin e ilaceve qe depresojne sistemin nervor qendror. 






Përgatiti për Rruzullin Dr. Lec Shiroka
Kirug i traumës 
Vë re! Respekto punën tonë ! Mos përdor shkrimet e kësaj reviste pa lejen tonë dhe pa vënë në dukje se puna e kujt është !

     treguesi<---- ---->kreu

----------


## bursa33

Barbituratet 
5 prill 2002
Emra te tjere. 
Barbs, downers. 

Kategoria e droges. 
Depresante te sistemit nervor qendror. 
------------------------------------- 

Potenciali per adaptim.Varesia. 
Perdorimi per nje kohe te gjate mund te sjelle varesi ndaj tyre. Kjo mund te jete fizike dhe psikologjike. 

Menyra e marrjes. 
Nga goja ne forme kapsulash apo tabletash, nganjehere perzihen me uje dhe injektohen. 

Perdorimi ligjor. 
Ne te kaluaren jo te larget - barbituratet u dhane gjeresisht si barna gjumi. Qe nga `60, megjiate ato jane zevendesuar nga benzodiazepinat - te cilat mund te jene adiktive - por ka me pak shance qe te shkatojne vdekjen nga overdoza. 
Perdorimi me i perhapur i barbiturateve sot eshte ne anestezi (Thiopentone) dhe ne epilepsi (phenobarbitone). Shumica e tyre jane nen grupin B te drogave skeda III, ne legjislacionin per keqperdorimin e drogave, por kjo varion ne shtete te ndryshme. 

Efektet Afatshkurtra. 
Jane te ngjashme me ato te alkoholit. Nje doze e vogel prodhon qetesim, ndersa dozat e medha e bejne perdoruesin me te intoksikuar e te pergjumur. Kordinacioni dhe te folurit preken e ka dallime te dukshme, ngathtesia dhe konfuzioni mund te vijne me pas. Dozat e medha e ne rritje mund te sjellin humbje te vetedijes, koma e vdekje e cila vjen nga depresioni i mekanizmave te frymemarrjes se individit. 

Efektet Afatgjata. 
Rreziku me i madh nga barbituratet eshte varesia Fizike. Ne nje person dependent ndaj tyre, ndalimi i menjehershem sjell simptoma te cilat variojne per nga rendesia, varur kjo pjeserisht nga tipi i barbituratit, doza dhe kohezgjatja e perdorimit, por ne menyre primare nga gjetja, kerkimi dhe administrimi i trajtimit mbeshtetes, perfshire dhe barnat e 
nevojshme. Simptomat mund te perfshijne irritim, gjume te shqetesuar, enderra te frikshme, marrje mendesh, te vjella, dobesi te pergjithshme dhe ankth te shtuar. Ndalimi i menjehershem, pas disa muajsh perdorimi mund te sjelle konvulsione, delirium, ethe dhe koma qe mund te zgjase deri ne nje jave. Ne kohezgjatje, perdorimi i shumte i barbiturateve sjell rrezikun e overdozes aksidentale. Gjithashtu vihet re qe keto persona jane ne rrisk te shtuar per infeksione te gjoksit, pasi refleksi i kollitjes - eshte i supresuar (shtypur) nga perdorimi per nje kohe te gjate i ketyre drograve. Gjate shtatezanise mund te shkatojne abnormalitete tek fetusi dhe te marra rregullisht ne tre muajt 
e fundit te saj, mund te sjellin adaptamin/varesine e foshnjes ndaj tyre. 

Shenjat e abuzimit. 
Perdorimi per nje kohe te gjate i barbiturateve mund te shkaktoje periudha te shpeshta intoksikimi, shoqeruar me humbje te kujteses, neglizhim te paraqitjes personale e pergjegjesive qe ka individi, personaliteti ndryshon 
dhe shihen episose te nje depresioni te rende. 

Bashkeveprimi. 
Barbituratet veprojne me mjaft ilace duke rritur rrezikun e sedatimit me cdo ilac qe ka efekt sedativ ne sistemin nervor qendror. Ketu futen ilacet kunder ankthit, analgjeziket opioide, antipsikotiket, antihistaminat dhe anti-depresantet triciklike. Doza te larta te marra me alkohol mund te cojne ne nje koma fatale. 
Gjithashtu barbituratet rrisin aktivitetin e enzimave ne melci, duke sjelle rritje ne shperbashkimin e disa barnave, pra reduktojne efektin e tyre, ne kete menyre ndikohen disa antidepresante triciklike si phenytoin, griseofulvin dhe kortikosteroidet. Tek njerezit qe marrin barbiturate toksiciteti i overdozes me paracetamol eshte me i larte.

----------


## bursa33

Benzodiazepinat 
8 prill 2002

Emra te tjere. 
Trankuilizues, qetesues, temmies. 

Kategoria e droges. 
Depresante te sistemit nervor qendror. 
------------------------------------- 
Potenciali per adaptim.Varesia. 

Potenciali i tyre per adaptim eshte me i vogel sesa depresantet e tjere te sistemit nervor qendror, si barbituratet. Megjithate, perdorimi i tyre per nje kohe te gjate mund te sjelle varesi fizike e psikologjike ne efektet e tyre sedative. 

Menyra e marrjes. 
Ne forme tabletash, kapsulash, apo me injeksion. Tamazepami eshte benzodiazepina me e abuzuar. 

Perdorimi legjitim. 
Benzodiazepinat jepen nga mjeku zakonisht ne trajtimin afatshkurter te ankthit dhe stresit, po ashtu dhe ne raste pagjumesie. Ato perdoren ne anestezi si barna paraoperatore dhe per te induktuar anestezine e pergjithshme. Ne kurimin e alkoholikeve, ne kontrollin e epilepsise dhe ne qetesimin e spazmave muskulare. Jane droga te klases C . 

Efektet afatshkurtera. 
Benzodiazepinat mund te ulin aktivitetin mendor. Ne doza te moderuara kemi ulje te vigjilences, perqendrimit, e nje ulje te reagimeve normale trupore, pra duke ulur aftesine e nje personi qe operon makineri e duke rritur rrezikun per aksidente. Ne disa raste mund te sjellin amnezi - humbje kujtese. Cdo benzodiazepine ne doza te mjaftueshme sjell gjume. Dozat teper te larta mund te sjellin depresion te mekanizmave te frymemarrjes. 

Efektet afatgjate dhe rreziqet. 
Me perdorimin e tyre per nje kohe te gjate, efekti u bie. Kjo sjell qe perdoruesi te rrise drogen duke sjelle njekohesisht varesi fizike e psikologjike. Te vjetrit mund te behen apatike ose konfuze kur marrin keto ilace. Ne rastin e ndalimit te marrjes se tyre perdoruesit mund te kene keto shenja: ankth, atake paniku, palpitacione, dridhje, pagjumesi, dhimbje koke, marrje mendesh, dhimbje muskujsh, humbje te oreksit dhe ngathtesi. Keto simptoma zgjasin nga 4 dite deri ne 1 jave. Femijet e lindur nga nenat qe kane marre benzodiazepina gjate shtatezanise mund te kene probleme varesie ne javen e pare te jetes se tyre. 

Shenjat e abuzimit. 
Abuzimi mund te jete nepermjet injeksionit tek moshat e reja. Nje tip tjeter abuzuesi gjendet ne moshat e mesme apo tek te vjetrit te cilet mund ti kene marre keto barna per nje kohe relativisht te gjate nga mjeku i tyre. Ai ose ajo e di problemin dhe mundet qe haptas ta pranoje se po merr ilace per "nervat" ose per gjume, ne doza normale ose te medha. Problemet zakonisht vijne kur njerezit tentojne te ndalojne marrjen e tyre pa keshillim mjekesor. 

Bashkeveprimi. 
Ne bashkeveprim me cdo ilac qe ka efekt sedativ, benzodiazepinat e rrisin kete efekt sedativ ne sistemin nervor qendror. Ketu futen ilacet kunder ankthit e ato te gjumit, alkoholi, opioidet analgjezike, antipsikotiket dhe antidepresentat triciklike po ashtu dhe antihistaminat. 

Keshilla praktike. 
Normalisht benzodiazepinat duhen dhene per dy jave, ose me pak. Nese keto jane marre per me teper se dy jave eshte mire qe te ulet doza gradualisht, per te minimizuar rrezikun e efekteve te pakendeshme.Nese ju keni marre 
benzodiazepina per muaj me rradhe, eshte plotesisht e arsyeshme dhe e nevojshme qe te njoftoni mjekun, per te percaktuar nje program "terheqje" graduale nga efektet e ketyre barnave. Nese eshte e mundur, do jete mire qe 
t`ju tregoni familjareve dhe miqve tuaj, per te pasur mbeshtetje morale ne kete aksion. 



Marre nga revista Rruzull .

----------


## ALBA

Nje historik i shkurter i droges

Droga njihet qysh nga kohet e lashta. Ka shkrime se popujt e lashte te Amerikes Jugore acteket dhe inket qysh atehere dinin per drogat. Ato i perdornin ne ceremonite e tyre religjioze. Ato droga ishin si mjete per nxitjen e halucinacioneve qe ata i nderonin si dicka mbinjerezore. Me vone punetoret e plantazhave ne Brazil, Perua, Kolumbi etj. prerdornin fletet e bimeve Koka ( bime qe perdoret per perfitimin e kokaines) i pertypnin dhe kjo bente qe gjate punes te mos ndinin lodhje. Me kalimin e kohes u persos industria e perpunimit te bimeve dhe ajo kimike e per fat te keq u persos "industria e droges". Edhe pse me ligj eshte e ndaluar kultivimi i bimeve nga te cilat perfitohen llojet e drogave prapeseprape ekzistojne shume "fabrika" ilegale per perfitimin e drogave te rrezikshme.

Thuani jo!!!

Shume te rinj mashtrohen ta provojne drogen nga shoket, qofte nga kurreshtja, qofte nga frika. Ekzistojne disa lloje te drogave si: hashashi, mariuhana, kokaina, 1 sd, heroina etj. Sa i perket marrjes se ketyre drogave ekzistojne disa menyra: 1. me ane te thithjes me hunde; 2. me ane te tabletave; 3.me ane te drejteperdrejte ne gjak ("shpric"-marrja); 4. me cigare hashhash eshte droge qe fitohet nga bima me te njejten emer.

Bima hash-hash, pasi qe ta beje frutin, prodhon nje lenge i cili ne ndikim me ambientin e jashtem behet i ngurte. Pas perpunimit te tij fitojme hash-hashin. Kjo bime mund te zhvillohet edhe te ne. Me pare nenat kane perdorur kete droge si stimulim per fjetje (per femijet e tyre). Kryesisht merret me thithje me hunde. Kultivimi i kesaj bime eshte i ndalur ne te gjitha vendet e botes.

Kokaina- kjo droge fitohet nga bima koka (prej nga edhe e ka marre emrin) e cila i ka gjethet e gjelberta. Kryesisht rritet ne Ameriken Jugore. Pasi te perpunohet fleta e kesaj bime, fitohet nje pluhur me ngjyre krem te perhimte.

Heroina-eshte nje nder drogat me te rrezikshme. Fitohet ne menyre kimike me kombinim te substancave te ndryshme. Kryesisht merret per stimulim gjate marredhenies seksuale ngase vonon orgazmin dhe shty fitimin e erekcionit. Merret me ane te drejteperdrejte ne gjak. 

Keto lloje drogash reagojne ne prishjen totale te trurit. Furnizimin me keto lloje e ben zakonisht narkomafija, te cilet ne menyre ilegale furnizojne narkomanet kudo ne bote. Me te zhvilluara jan: heroina ruse, italiane, kolumbiane etj.

Prologu-Ekzistojne 4 grupe te njerezve 1.) Qe kurre nuk e pranojne drogen, 2.) qe e marrin vetem ne ndonje gazmend, 3.) qe rregullisht e marrin (narkomanet), 4.) Qe dita-dites e shtojne dozen. Nga kjo shihet se me mire eshte te rrime ne grupin e pare, ngase nese fillojme ta perdorim mund te arrijme deri te grupi i peste-deri te vdekja.

----------


## MtrX

Edhe une  sot pashe nje film me teme mbi drogen dhe pasojat e saj, e qe tregonte tamam se cfare iu ndodh atyre qe marrin drogerat e renda.
Filmi titullohet Requiem for a dream, dhe eshte shume tragjik.

----------


## Living in Vain

e megjithate nuk po ulet numri i perdoruesve te saj....sa keq!

----------


## MIRLINDA

Me behet qefi qe ngrihen tema te tilla ne forum.
 Duhet bere shume informim ne shkolla per njohjen dhe pasojat qe kane drogat ne trupin e njeriu. Shpesh mbas personit qe ben perdorim droge fshihen probleme psikologjike. Prandaj duhet te rritet numri i konsultoreve per te rinjte me figura te ndryshme profesionale si: mjeke, psikologe, psikiater, asistence social. 
 Truri yne ka aftesi ti prodhoje vete keto substanza. Une i them vetes perderisa kam mundesi vete per tu ndjere e "lumtur" pse duhet te marr substanza nga jashte qe mund te me shkaterrojne? 
   PERSHNDETJE

----------


## Orbital

> Edhe une  sot pashe nje film me teme mbi drogen dhe pasojat e saj, e qe tregonte tamam se cfare iu ndodh atyre qe marrin drogerat e renda.
> Filmi titullohet Requiem for a dream, dhe eshte shume tragjik.


Une mendoj se " Requiem for a Dream" eshte filmi me i mire ne kete drejtim. Eshte nje film shume i rende psikologjik, dhe duhet te keni force t'a shikoni. Ne fillim filmi eshte shume terheqes per te rinj, por ne fund, kuptohet i tere realiteti. I tere filmi flet prej perspektives se narkomaneve keshtuqe ne fillim i ben ata per vete...efektet vizuele jane perfekte sa i perket ketij drejtimi (futet ne boten "high")... ndersa ne fund e paraqet realitetin. Te ben ta urresh veten edhe nese jeni te pafajshem sa i perket drogave...e mos te flasim per ata qe veq kane hyre apo jane ne ate rruge.
Ju rekomandoj per se tepermi (por mos e shikoni kur jeni ne depresion  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Cimo

Kura mrekullibërëse po testohet në Spanjë, një ndër vendet më të prekura nga kjo plagë dhe përbën një rreze shprese për miliona njerëz

Për herë të parë duket se është gjetur një kurë efikase kundër një ndër plagëve më të rënda të kohëve moderne. Të paktën kështu shpresojnë të gjithë ata që në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë, apo jo të drejtpërdrejtë, janë të prekur nga varësia ndaj kokainës. Bëhet fjalë për një vaksinë kundër pluhurit të bardhë. Në fund të këtij viti, ose në fillim të 2008-ës, do të testohet në Spanjë vendi ku kjo substancë gjen përdorim më të gjerë se kudo tjetër; konsumohet vegullish nga 2% e popullsisë së moshës nga 15 në 64 vjeç, kundrejt 1,1% të mesatares së popullatës së pjesës tjetër të Kontinentit të Vjetër. Medikamenti, i cili do të testohet mbi 150 kokainomanë në tri spitale të Madridit, Barcelonës e Valencias, është rezultat i një kërkimi ende në fazë eksperimentale, i realizuar nga universiteti amerikan "Yale". Duke u mbështetur në ato që thuhen mbi këtë medikament inovativ, krijohet përshtypja se është mjaft efikas. "Është si ti qepësh gojën një njeriu me oreks të pakontrollueshëm", siguronin dje shkencëtarët në të përditshmen madrilene, ABC.

Çelësi i funksionimit të vaksinës bazohet te terapia imunologjike, ose e thënë më thjesht është e aftë të gjenerojë apo të administrojë antitrupa që e "kapin" drogën e fuqishme me të hyrë në gjakun e përdoruesit, pa i dhënë mundësi të kalojë në tru. Kokaina, si në rastin e duhanit, nuk provokon reagime imunologjike në organizmin njerëzor, siç ndodh në rastin e viruseve dhe baktereve që shkaktojnë sëmundje. Në këtë rast, reagimi imunologjik, apo antitrupat, gjenerohen nga vaksina e cila është e ndjeshme dhe vepron në praninë e drogës në gjak. Ndërveprimi mes tyre do të gjenerojë një përbërës kimik mjaft të fuqishëm për të arritur të anashkalojë barrierën hematocefalike, pengesën që prodhon gjaku ynë për të mbrojtur trurin. Rezultati i kësaj gjetjeje mjaft të thjeshtë është se kokaina nuk do të arrijë të prodhojë më kënaqësi.

Pacientët që kanë pranuar ti nënshtrohen kurës inovative, do të marrin katër doza nga ky medikament, një në fillim të testit dhe tri të tjera në intervale të rregullta. Pacientët e zgjedhur duhet të ishin kokainomanë, me ose pa probleme alkoolizmi. Kushti i vetëm është se nuk duhet të përdorin asnjë lloj droge tjetër përveç kokainës, siç mund të jetë heroina apo opiakë të tjerë. Nga ana tjetër, medikamenti nuk do të përdoret me funksionin e parandalimit, por do tu jepet ekskluzivisht atyre që tashmë janë pre e varësisë së tmerrshme të drogës. "Kokaina vazhdon të gëzojë famën e substancës jo të dëmshme, madje të dobishme", thotë Carmen Moya, përgjegjëse e departamentit të Antidrogës në krahinën katalanase. "Janë të shumtë ata të rinj që e lidhin konsumin e saj me suksesin në shoqëri, pa përmendur kënaqësitë që dhuron", shprehet ajo.

"Nuk bëhet aspak fjalë për një formulë çudibërëse, por për një substancë që do të ndihmojë miliona njerëz për tu dizintoksikuar, shpjegonte para pak kohësh profesori Thomas Kosten i universitetit "Yale" në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Vaksina është projektuar për të gjeneruar antitrupa specifikë, të cilët arrijnë ta "burgosin" kokainën në gjak pa lejuar të arrijë trurin e të bëjë efektin e saj. E parë në këndvështrimin praktik, mund të konsiderohet si një lloj filtri mes enëve të gjakut e trurit, duke bërë të mundur që droga mos të arrijë te ky i fundit. Kështu që nuk prodhohen efektet psikoaktivë, apo të shprehemi në gjuhën e përditshme nuk arrihet gjendja euforike". E megjithatë nuk përbën një zgjidhje përfundimtare për vetë problemin e varësisë: "Është e sigurt se medikamenti nuk krijon efekte anësore. Por nuk arrin të shkulë nga njerëzit dëshirën për të konsumuar kokainë".

Me fjalë të tjera, nuk jemi përpara një gjetjeje që mund të zgjidhë përfundimisht problemin e varësisë nga droga. Siç vëren edhe Jose Perez Cobos, koordinator i testit në Spanjë dhe psikolog në klinikën "Ramon y Cajal", një prej të trejave ku do të kryhet eksperimenti: "Asnjë trajtim kundër varësisë ndaj drogës nuk ka sukses pa mbështetjen psikologjike. Efekti i vaksinës arrin deri në këtë pikë dhe kaq". Për sa i përket veprimit, saktëson: "Pavarësisht nga mënyra si konsumohet, qoftë përmes injektimit me shiringë, tymosjes apo thithjes me hundë, kokaina prodhon molekula mikroskopike, të cilat vaksina i thith si të ishte sfungjer, gjë që ndalon kontaktin e tyre me sistemin nervor".

Në eksperimentet e bëra në Amerikë është konstatuar se përgjigjja e pacientëve ndaj këtij trajtimi mund të jetë e ndryshme te secili prej tyre. "Efektet te disa kokainomanë zhduken krejtësisht, por efikasiteti është më i vogël te disa të tjerë", vazhdon psikiatri, i cili prej vitesh lufton kundër fenomenit të drogës. "Duket se ekzistojnë ndryshime në varësi të individëve, të cilat kemi ndër mend ti zbulojmë gjatë testimeve. Te disa njerëz nevojiten më shumë doza, deri sa sistemi imunitar të nisë të prodhojë antitrupa në masë të mjaftueshme, që kokaina të mos arrijë trurin".

Profili i njerëzve te të cilët do të testohet medikamenti i ri, është ai i të rriturit mes moshave 25-45 vjeç, i integruar më së miri në shoqëri, por krejtësisht i varur edhe në rastet kur konsumohet kokainë kryesisht gjatë ditëve të fundjavës. "Vaksina e re u ka dhënë shumë shpresa ekspertëve të fushës së dizintoksikimit, edhe pse eksperimente të ngjashme me heroinomanët nuk kanë arritur rezultatet e shpresuara", përfundon e përditshmja spanjolle "Abc". 

gazeta-shqip

----------


## Albo

*Rritet numri i përdoruesve të drogës në vendin tonë*


Tiranë-Përdorimi i drogës tek adoleshentët po gjen përhapje të gjerë edhe në vendin tonë, ku 12.6 për qind e tyre kanë rezultuar përdorues drogash. Ky është konstatimi i nxjerrë nga studimi i kryer nga Instituti i Shëndetit Publik në katër rrethet kryesore të vendit, përmes anketimit të 2565 nxënësve të Arsimit të Mmesëm. Nga të dhënat e studimeve drogat me shpeshtësi më të lartë përdorimi nga adoleshentët janë marijuana, hashashi, heroina dhe kokaina pluhur. Sipas ISHP-së, krahasuar me vitet e kaluara, këtë vit është vënë re një rritje e ndjeshme e përdorimit të marijuanës, heroinës dhe kokainës pluhur. Sipas të dhënave të ISHP-së, aktualisht numërohen rreth 983 përdorues të drogave, që janë paraqitur pranë qendrave të specializuara, për të kërkuar ndihmë mjekësore. Midis këtyre 19,7 për qind janë femra dhe 84,3 për qind meshkuj, marrës të drogave intravenoze. Mosha mesatare e personave të paraqitur pranë qendrave të specializuara për të kërkuar ndihmë mjekësore, ka qenë rreth 8-24 vjeç. Ndërsa përsa i përket arsimimit, rreth 65 për qind e përdoruesve të drogës që kërkonin trajtim kishin një shkallë të mesme ose të lartë arsimimi, pjesa më e madhe ishin të papunë ose pjesërisht të punësuar dhe gati të gjithë kishin kushte të qëndrueshme banimi, si pjesëtarë të një familjeje. Në vitin 1995 numri i përdoruesve llogaritej në 27 raste, në vitin 2000, 902 raste. Ndërsa për numrin aktual të përdoruesve, ende nuk ka një shifër të saktë zyrtare. Përballë kësaj situate Ministria e Shëndetësisë ka kërkuar që ISHP-ja të përgatitet për një studim të plotë për përdorimin e drogave në vendin tonë në të gjitha grupmoshat, duke përcaktuar dhe numrin e saktë të përdoruesve të tyre, me qëllim që kjo njohje e situatës të reflektohet në politikat e kësaj ministrie. 
J.Tashi 


11 Tetor 2007 
Albania

----------


## J@mes

*KLASIFIKIMET*

Klasifikimi i pare semantik i substancave psikotrope eshte ai i farmakologut gjerman L.Lewin.Ai dallon 5 grupe produktesh sipas efekteve te kerkuara nga perdoruesit:
•Euforika (qe prodhojne paqe te brendshme dhe nje ndjenje mireqenieje) e sjelle kryesisht nga opiatet
•Fantastika (qe korrespondojne me halucinogenet,madje me delirogenet.)
•Inebriantia qe prodhojne dehjen:alkooli,eteri
•Hypnotika qe prodhojne gjumin;ne kohen e Lewin-it ishin klorali,bromuri,kawa-kawa(gjumendjellesit ne teresine e tyre)
•Eksitantia qe perfaqesojne stimulantet:kafeja,kati,etj te cileve u shtojme ne ditet tona amfitaminen dhe kokainen

Klasifikimi kryesor ne mjediset psikiatrike eshte ai i J.Delay dhe  P.Deniker.Tre jane grupet me te medha te ketij klasifikimi:
•Psikoleptiket :mace e verdhe: e cilet zvogelojne aktivitetin psikik;dallojme neuroleptiket me efekt antidelirant te perdorur ne psikoza,trankuilizantet,sedativet,anksiolitiket dhe hipnotiket.
•Psikoanaleptiket :qenka: e stimulojne aktivitetin psikik,ata perfshijne neoanaleptiket te cilet stimulojne vigjilencen(kafeja,amfetamina) dhe timoanaleptiket qe kane efekt pozitiv mbi humorin,keta te fundit jane antidepresues.
•Psikodisleptiket :mace e verdhe: e cilet i korrespondojne halucinogeneve dhe kanabisit dhe,per disa,narkotikeve ashtu si dhe alkoolit.

Nje ndarje e thjeshte behet nga vete konsumatoret:droga qe te bejne:
Te fluturosh: mariuana,hashash,opium
Te udhetosh: morfina,heroina,kokaina,LSD-ja dhe meskalina,amfitamina.

Drogat e grupit te pare krijojne tek konsumatori nje gjendje lumturie,prehje te mrekullueshme,pa bere qe ai te humbe nocionin e realitetit,ndersa te dytet te bejne te ndihesh krejtesisht jashte njesoj sikur te niseshe per ne Mars,pra te jetosh ne nje bote me vete.

----------


## J@mes

*OPIUMI DHE OPIATET*
Grupi i opiateve perfshin opiumin,derivatet e tij dhe produktet agoniste te sintezes.Atyre u bashkangjiten dhe produktet antagoniste.Analgjeziket,qetesuesit,opiatet kane disa efekte te perbashketa te cilat munden te qartesoheshin nepermjet studimit te morfines.Ne vecanti,ato fiksohen ne receptore specifike dhe zoterojne cilesite e perbashketa me enkefalinat dhe endorfinat te gjendura ne sistemin nervor te te gjithe vertebroreve.Opiumi shfaqet shume heret ne historine e njerezimit.Ne shek.VII p.k. shfaqet ne nje copez sumere ne formen e dy skicave qe perfaqesonin njera nje bime tjetra gezimin.Opiumi eshte simbol i bimes se mireqenies.

*Prodhimi*
Opiumi eshte nje produkt i sekretuar nga nje bime qe i ngjan nje lulekuqeje te madhe.Pas carjes se kapsules,ai mblidhet ne formen e qumeshtit te bardhe qe mpikset,thahet dhe nxihet ne diell.Me pas ferkohet dhe ngjeshet me duar,duke formuar keshtu opiumin bruto. Teknikat e mbledhjes varen shpesh nga vendi dhe varietet e lulekuqes qe ndryshon nga ngjyra e lules dhe forma e kapsules.
*Metabolizmi i tij*
_Thithja_
Morfiniket thithen e shperndahen mire ne qarkullimin e pergjithshem.Per te njejten doze efektet analgjezike variojne sipas rruges se administrimit.
•Rruga orale.Thithja behet ne nivel te duodemit dhe te zorres se holle.
•Rruga parientale(futja ne organizem prej nje rruge tjeter nga ajo e sistemit te tretjes)
Thithja eshte e shpejte dhe praktikisht totale.Periudhat kohore nga ngacmimi deri ne veprim jane me te shkurtra ne rrugen entravenoze dhe te thithjes me hunde sesa nepermjet rruges intramuskulare.Keshtu heroina ose morfina veprojne me perqendrime te medha ne trup.Per shembull,pas marrjes se nje injeksioni 20mg heroine do te kemi nje perqendrim te saj prej 40micro gr ne nje ml gjak,duke arritur ne tru dhe organe te tjera ne me pak se 10 sek.Gjate ketij intervali te shkurter droga do te levize se bashku me gjakun venoz ne zemren e djathte,ne mushkeri serishtmi ne zemer dhe qe andej ne gjakun arterial drejt indeve te ndjeshme.Ne kalimin e saj te pare,droga hollohet pak ne lengjet e trupit dhe melcia nuk ka mundesi ta nxjerr jashte.Por gradualisht me kalimet e mepasshme ne trup perqendrimi zvogelohet me shpejtesi.
Flashi i kerkuar nga toksikomani i pergjigjet ne planin farmako-kinetik nje ndryshimi te shpejte te perqendrimit duke rritur efektet farmakologjike te nje droga.Efektet e nje doze orale te morfines jane 7 here me te vogla se ato te vezhguara pas injektimit te se njejtes doze intravenoze.Kjo diference ne intensitet shpjegohet me ekzistencen e nje efekti te kalimit te pare ku nje pjese e madhe e dozes se marre,duke qarkulluar,shkaterrohet nga melcia nepermjet hidrolizes se bashkimit.Ky fenomen nuk ndodh ne rrugen intravenoze.
*Menyra e veprimit*
Cilesite e perbashketa te morfinikeve nxiten kuriozitetin e kerkuesve ne lidhje me ekzistencen e receptoreve opiatike te cilet mund te sendezoheshin fale metodave te fiksimit izotopik.Keshtu,ata zbuluan vendet e bashkimit specifik ,te lidhura me membranen qelizore . Duke u shfaqur me te shumte ne nivel sinapsesh ,ata jane te lokalizuar ne tru, ne palcen e kurrizit  , ne rruget e dhimbjes ,ne sistemin limbike i cili njihet se u jep permbajtje afektive informacioneve te marra nga sistemi nervor . Keta receptore shfaqen shume shpejt ne jeten fetale .Ata varen nga nje kod gjenetik , cfare mund te shpjegoje ndjeshmerine me te madhe ose me te vogel te disa individeve ndaj opiateve dhe perdorimit te tyre toksikomanik. 
Nje model klasifikimi i propozuar nga Martin  perfshin disa tipe te receptoreve opiatike 
•Receptoret M U ku fiksohet morfina dhe stimulimi i tyre jep efektet e saj
•Receptoret KAPPA qe shkaktojne efekte qetesuese dhe analgjezike
•Receptoret SIGMA qe jane pergjegjes per veprimin psikodislepik(veprim qe ndryshon aktivitetin normal mendor),depresues te aktivitetit respirator dhe vazomotorik.

Zbulimi i receptoreve nuk mund te justifikohet vetem me ekzistencen e opiumit ne natyre.Disa substanca endogjene dhe endomorfe fiksohen te keta receptore duke prodhuar efekte te ngjashme por jo plotesisht te njejta me ato te morfinikeve.Dy lloj sub jane pershkruar :
*Enkefalina*
Dy pentapeptidet enkefaline jane vene ne dukje ne trupat qelizore dhe mbaresat nervore te pasura ne receptore opiatike.Lokalizimi i tyre neuronal i shperndare ka sugjeruar rolin e tyre ne neurotransmetim.Per me teper ato gjenden ne plekusin tretes ku ushtrojne nje efekt antispasmodik ashtu si dhe ganglionet ne koren mbiveshkore.Ato zoterojne nje veprim qetesues.
*Endorfina*
Beta-endorfina eshte nje peptid i 31 acideve amina mjaft delikat per tu dalluar.E lokalizuar ne zonen e hipotalamus-hipofizes,veprimi i saj hormonal eshte kompleks.Ajo clirohet ne te njejten kohe si ACTH gjate stresit dhe ne kete menyre nderhyn ne clirimin e hormoneve te hipofizes duke ndryshuar ne nivelin hipotalamik clirimin e faktoreve clirues me ndermjetesimin e neurotransmetuesve te tjere.Se fundmi ajo zoteron nje efekt qetesues.

----------


## J@mes

*EFEKTET KRYESORE*

Pikat ne te cilat ndikon morfina jane dhimbja, vigjilenca,humori.Te nje pacient qe vuan nga dhimbja kronike morfina zakonisht durohet mire dhe lehteson shpejt te semurin.Te nje pacient normal eksperienca nuk eshte gjithnje e pelqyeshme pasi ajo mund te shoqerohet me te perziera dhe te vjella qe mund te shmangin nje eksperience tjeter te re me te.Pas nje faze te shkurter eksitimi ai behet apatik , i pa ndjeshem ndaj stimujve te jashtem dhe te brendshem.
Ne sjelljen seksuale opiatet shkaktojne nje pafuqishmeri ,nje pamundesi per te arritur orgazmen dhe fenomenet e  ejakulimit te parakohshem.Megjithate ne disa raste,ndoshta ne funksion te efekteve sedative dhe analgjezike heroina mund te kontribuoje ne trajtimin e ejakulimit te parakohshem.Duke njohur sasite e uleta te LH dhe TESTOSTERONIT te gjetura te heroinomani e duke ditur qe ekziston nje nderveprim ndermjet faktoreve clirues te ketyre hormoneve LH dhe TESTOSTERONIT dhe opiateve mund te lidhen nga njera ane zvogelimi i libidos dhe nga ana tjeter zvogelimi i ereksionit.Por duhet ditur se zvogelimi i marredhenieve seksuale sherben si faktor perforcues i perdorimit te opiateve.
*Rregullimet fiziologjike*
*Temperatura*.Ashtu si dhe te speciet e tjera te njeriu opiatet me doza te forta kontribojne ne uljen e temperatures,ndersa ne doza te uleta ne rritjen e saj.
*Frymemarrja*.Opiatet jane depresues te frymemarrjes.Vdekjet nga mbidoza me shpesh jane pasoje e nje nderprerje ne frymemarrje menjehere pas administrimit intravenoz te morfines,depresioni arrin maksimumin 7 min pas injeksionit,30min pas injeksionit ultramuskular,80min pas injeksionit ne lekure.Morfina deprimon receptoret qendrore te ndjeshem ndaj CO2.Ajo eshte bronkoshtrenguese.
*Efektet ne sistemin kardiovaskular*.Injeksioni i morfines provokon nje rritje te presionit arterial e me pas nje hipotension.
*Efektet ne traktusin gastro-intestinal dhe ne rruget urinare*.Ka nje zvogelim te sekrecioneve te peshtymes dhe gastrike,te levizshmerise gastro-intestinale per te cilen eshte pergjegjes hipertonia e muskulatures se lemuar.Ne rruget urinare injektimi i morfines sjell nje mbajtje akute te urines.

*Toleranca*
Toleranca i referohet nje gjendje te dukshme te nje reagimi te ulur ndaj nje agjenti farmakologjike aktive qe rezulton prej ekspozimit paraprake ndaj agjentit. Doza me te larta te droges kerkohen per te shkaktuar te njejtin efekte . 
Toleranca nuk eshte nje fenomen univok.Ajo percaktohet nga njera ane nga nje zvogelim i kohezgjatjes dhe intensitetit te efekteve qetesuese,sedative dhe euforike dhe nga ana tjeter nga nje rritje e dozes vdekjeprurese.Keshtu nje toksikoman brenda 10 diteve mund te arrije te injektoje 500mg heroine ne dite.Keshtu gjate marrjes kronike te morfines ndodh 
-nje nderprerje e morfines endogjene
-nje ndryshim i receptoreve morfinike qe tenton ti pergjigjet terapise se jashtme.

*Varesia nga opiatet* 
Opiatet ,ku kryesori eshte heroina,kerkohen me nje lloj parapelqimi nga toksikomanet.Ata qe perdorin rrugen intravenoze nenvijezojne intensitetin e ndjesise brutale trupore qe pason menjehere injeksionin.Ky flash e humbet intensitetin e tij gradualisht pas injeksionit.Ai duket me i duket me i dhunshem me heroinen se me morfinen dhe ,vecanerisht  ne kete rastin e fundit ai shoqerohet me ndjesite e te shpuarite dhe te nxetesise trupore .
Periudhe toksiko-manike mund te ndahet ne dy. 
1.Ne fazen e pare – Muaji i mjaltit gjate se ciles subjekti eshte i lumtur me drogen e tije ; 
2.Ne fazen e dyte – shumefishimi dhe rritja e dozave e le subjektin ne nje gjendje pakenaqsie. Toksikomania , sipas subjektit ,nuk ka kuptim tjeter vecse kerkimin e qetesimit per vuajtjen.
Ne menyre te pergjithshme , klinika e toksikomanise karakterizohet nga pushtimi i psikikes dhe ekzistences se subjektit nga droga .Muaji mjaltit zgjat disa muaj dhe me pas e le toksikomanin te vetem para varesise se saj dhe veshtiresive qe ajo ka sjelle:konflikte familjare,dyshime per ndjekje policore,borxhe qe rriten ,krime etj.

----------


## J@mes

*ABSTINENCA*
Ato shkaktojne nje sindrome abstinence qe shenon varesine fizike dhe psikike .Ne nje kohe te pare sgfaqen ankthi ,nervoziteti,djerse e bollshme ,lotim . Disa ore me vone shfaqet zgjerimi i bebeve te syrit ,shenje e rendesishme; me pas dridhje ,ndjesi e te ngrotit e te ftohtit .Sindroma zhvillohet ne nje sfond axhitimi,ankthi ,insomie te vazhdueshme dhe anoreksie per te arritur kulmin diten e trete.Ajo zhduket ne menyre progresive pas 8-15 diteve,por simptoma te vogla vazhdojne te shfaqen pas5-6 e me shume javeve.
Simptomat klinike te terheqjes prej opjateve jane :
SHENJAT OBJEKTIVE                                 
Rritja e presionit te gjakut 
Rritja e pulsit arterial
Rritje e temperatures
Pagjumesi 
Diarre 
Te vjella
Lotim
SIMPTOMAT SUBJEKTIVE
Krampet muskulare
Krampet abdominale
Irratibilitet
Anoreksi
Dobesi / lodhje
Shqetesim
Dhimbje koke
Humbje ekuilibri
Gerryerje psikologjike per drogen


Bashkangjitur perkufizimit per abstinencen i apasionuari zhvillon njeherazi tolerancen ndaj droges qe nenkupton marrjen e dozave perhere e me te larta per te perfituar efektin e deshiruar.Megjithate te apasionuarite jo gjithnje kane nje varesi fizike ndaj subtancave droge e per pasoje shenja te apstinences fizike . Ky kontigjent zhvillon te ashtequajturen gerryerje psikologjike per drogen (craving) keshtu termi droge dipendence perdoret per te ilustruar te gjitha situatat ne te cilat i apasionuari krijon mbeshtetje qofte fizike apo psikike ne drogen abuzive . Karriera ne rrugen e droges eshte e larmishme . Faktoret qe qendrojne ne bazen e fenomenit kane  natyre shume dimensionale ; sociale ,ekonomike, kulturore ,etike ,morale ,kriminale etje. Zakonisht nje person i varur prej droges e fillon karriern sipas nje skeme te tille;


EKSPERIMENTIMI – PERDORIMI RASTESOR- PERDORIMI I SHPESHTE – DIPENDENCE FIZIOLOGJIKE – PERDORIMI KOMPULSIV –PERFSHIRJE TOTALE- HABITUACIONI.

Nga *J@mes Douglas*

----------


## Glamorous

Mendoj se menyra per te parandaluar disi perdorimin e drogerave "tragjedine adoleshente", ose me sakt ndergjegjesimin e adoleshenteve shqiptare, eshte shperndarja e fletushkave me shpjegime per efektet e tyre, dhe bashkbisedimi me njerez qe jane neper qendra reabilitimi, ose me ish te varur prej saj. pasi vetem ashtu efektet dhe pasojat e droges do te behen me te prekshme dhe reale per njerezit.
Rreth 35% e gjimnazisteve shqiptare konsumojne hashash, dhe rreth 70% cigaren, ndersa rreth 50% alkoolin. konsumimin e tyre e bejne ne nje gjendje normale shpirterore dhe emocionale, po ne momente merzie, depresioni ca do benin??? druhem se ne momentin me te pare te depresionit ata te do te te kerkojne dicka te re, qe te mund ti ndihmoje te ndjehen me mire,  dhe kerkesat e tyre do jene gjithnje nje nivel rreziku me lart, pra nga hashashi do deshirojne te konsumojne nje droge te re akoma me te fuqishme qe ta ndjejne efektin...

Problemi eshte qe konsumatori ( i droguari) te arrije ti pohoje vetes qe eshte i varur prej saj, dhe te ket vullnet dhe deshire per ta lene, ne kete menyre do pranoje qe te tjeret ta ndihmojne... 
Varesia e droges nuk eshte kryesisht organike, por mendore... mendja kontrollon gjithcka te njeriu...
Keep your minds together boys & girls, and try to love your selfes...
Sui

----------


## Glamorous

*bursa33 & J@mes_Douglas* Flm per informacionet e mesiperme mendoj se jane shume te vlefshme per kedo, jo vetem per adoleshentet... Do doja te ftoja edhe forumistet e tjere, qe te publikojne gjithcka tjeter ca dijne per drogen, efektet, llojet, pasojat, ngjarje reale, etj. Pasi mendoj se eshte me mire te jemi te informuar rreth ketyre gjerave qe te dijme si ti parandalojme per veten dhe per familjen, e per me teper si te mund te ndihmojme miqte dhe te afermit, dhe pse jo ndoshta edhe te informojme njerezit dhe bashkmoshataret per keto.

----------


## Artson

*Alba, lexova pak per hashashin qe ti e quaje : bima e hashashit. Une e di qe quhet cannabis sativa dhe qe hashishi nuk merret kryesisht nga hunda se eshte si gjethe. Jo per gje por besoj se 40% e anetareve do te kundershtonin te pakten per hashishin.


Gjithashtu nuk eshte i ndaluar ne te gjitha vende e botes.

Ne varesi te gramatures se mbajtur me vete, ne Shqiperi gjithashtu nuk denohesh pasi quhesh vetem perdorues.*

----------


## Morning star

Me shume njerez vdesin ne aksidente me motorr e makina, se sa nga perdorimi droges.

----------


## Glamorous

Artson ke te drejte hashashi nuk merret me hunde, por pihet si cigare, ose si caji (sic perdorej vite me pare per femijet e grindundur, per ti vene ne gjume).

Morning star eshte e vertet, pasi shkencetaret kane zbuluar se nese droga perdoret per nje kohe te gjate ne menyre te rregullt dhe ne sasi jo te medha nuk shkakton deme anesore, kuptohet te jete droge e paster. por gjithsesi vdekja nga droga mund te shkaktohet vetem nga mbidozat, perndryshe vdekja nga droga eshte mjaft e vonuar.

----------

